# No High Voltage



## cyber02000 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi,

Brand : Toshiba
Model : 43JH9UM equivalent to 43CJH9UR, 43JH9UE, 43JH9UT
Description : 43" RPTV (R,B,G Guns), 8 Years old
Service Manual and Circuit : http://www.scribd.com/doc/65312424/43jh9um
Power Board : PD2026 Pg.43 of Service Manual

Problem : No High Voltage, Low voltage is present

History : 

The extension wire connected to the tv shorted out, 
but the tv was fine until i closed it and reopened, 
there was no power, fuse was blown, changed it but no power again, 
took to some of the local electricians they denied help with projection tv's, one of them replaced the power resistor (R811) which seemed to fix the power supply 
but only the leds and power light was on there was no high voltage no hissings, the caps wont charge or anything 
if i pressed the power button on the remote only the leds would turn off and on

My Experience :

Soldering, and meter testing(using google) from 1-10 il give myself a 3.

Need Help Thanks !!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry for the late reply! Did you get this figured out?


----------



## cyber02000 (Jul 18, 2011)

Not really ...I tested the mosfet isnt working the sdr thing ..I just gave up and threw.the tv away


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Sorry, I missed this one, too. 

You need to find a service manual and determine what voltages are present and which are not. When you say it was fine until you opened and closed it, what did you do to it?


----------



## cyber02000 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey thanks for the reply ive given up on the tv i got it checked and the power board needs replacement ...and since i cant find the replacement i was thinking of implementing an lcd inside so that it is projected on the screen ! Do you know anyone who might have done this ?


----------



## carkifelek (Jan 5, 2015)

cyber02000, this is because the power card can’t take the load of the projection. You don’t really need to change the whole power supply if you know your way around circuits. The first thing you need to do is a visual inspection, check if there’re any blown up capacitors or bad resistors which might be causing this. If you don’t see any just try and find out if there’s any bad IC by checking the short circuiting using a multi-meter.

ball grid array


----------

